# Bilder öffnen



## Rena100 (14. November 2004)

Hallo liebe User, 

und noch einen wunderschönen Abend wünsche ich allen. 
Ich bin neu hier und habe Fragen zum "Bilder-öffnen". 
Würde mir bitte jemand helfen?

Ich möchte ein Bild bei eBay einstellen.
Einen Scanner Mustek 1200 CU habe ich.
Ullead Photo Express 2.0 SE und ABBY FineReader 5.0 Pro sind auch da.
IrfanView 3.95 habe ich heruntergeladen. 
Und nun weiß ich nicht weiter. Bitte, wie geht man da vor?
Da müßte doch was zu machen sein? Nur - gewußt wie. 

Ich bedanke mich schon mal ganz herzlich mit freundlichen Grüßen ...


----------



## fluessig (9. Januar 2005)

Also zB. in Irfan View gehst du in den Menüpunkt File und wählst "Select TWAIN Source..." . Dann musst du deinen Scanner auswählen (den Treiber solltest du natürlich schon installiert haben). Jetzt kommt ein Menü, das vom Treiber deines Scanners abhängt. Es handelt sich um Einstellungen für den Scannvorgang (Auflösung, Farbetiefe, usw).

Photo Express sollte dir auch eine Option zum Scannen anbieten (Wahrscheinlich unter Datei -> Importieren). Dort kannst du das Bild auch gleich besser bearbeiten.

Fine Reader bringt dir da nichts. Das ist nur zum scannen von Texten gedacht.


----------

